# Creative Cloud for file transfer?



## siamesecat (Aug 5, 2012)

Hi All ~
I have to pass about 100+ CR2 files back and forth between a couple of photographers during the post processing period.  As of now, I am creating a collection, making edits, exporting as a catalog and putting it on a zip drive and exchanging with the photographers.  I was wondering if I could transfer this info through the Creative cloud, now that LR4 is part of the CC.  If the CC isn't a good option, do you have any recommendations for transferring files online?
Thanks!


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Aug 6, 2012)

I don't really think that CC would be best for that purpose, read some of the FAQ on this page. Dropbox might be a good solution.


----------



## Brad Snyder (Aug 6, 2012)

Can't comment on CC, no experience there. As Geoff says, Dropbox would do it, as well as MS SkyDrive and GoogleDrive.
What camera? How big are the files?  How much internet bandwidth do you (and team members) have? Are you actually doing image-post processing, or just metadata related edits?
Do the arithmetic; using any of those services is definitely doable, possibly free, but perhaps painfully slow and/or time-consuming.

In the meantime, skip the zip drive, and use a USB thumb drive.   



(Dragging out an old fart/mainframe based maxim: 'Never underestimate the bandwidth of a Chevrolet station-wagon loaded with mag-tapes.')


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Aug 6, 2012)

Brad,

I must be an old fart. I was about to quote the same line. 

Hal


----------



## Replytoken (Aug 6, 2012)

Brad Snyder said:


> (Dragging out an old fart/mainframe based maxim: 'Never underestimate the bandwidth of a Chevrolet station-wagon loaded with mag-tapes.')



I do not know what is worse.  Referencing mag tapes, or the fact that somebody just receiving their driver's license today might be inclined to ask, "Does Chevrolet make a station wagon?" :shock:

--Ken


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Aug 6, 2012)

Ken,

LOL. Yep.

Hal


----------



## Brad Snyder (Aug 6, 2012)

What's a station wagon?

Yeah.  My original memory of the quote was 'Pontiac', which I was afraid wouldn't translate well internationally. Then I thought about changing station wagon to minivan, but that leads down the road to Grandpa's axe.


----------



## Replytoken (Aug 7, 2012)

Brad Snyder said:


> What's a station wagon?
> 
> Yeah.  My original memory of the quote was 'Pontiac', which I was afraid wouldn't translate well internationally. Then I thought about changing station wagon to minivan, but that leads down the road to Grandpa's axe.



I was going to reference the same questions, but I remembered that estate wagons (i.e. station wagons) are still somewhat popular in Europe and other parts of the world.  Regarding Chevrolet vs. Pontiac, I recently heard that the company known for "baseball, hot dogs, apple pie and Chevrolet" had signed a seven-year sponsorship deal with Manchester United so they could could build international brand recognition.  It did, however, cost their global marketing director his job.  As a former Detroiter, I have to wonder if the director would have lost his job if he sponsored the Detroit Lions, the team my father described as having more ways to lose a game in the last 30 seconds than anybody in the NFL? 

Now, back to the topic, an alternative to DropBox that the OP might want to consider is Box.com.  I believe they are offering free 50GB accounts at present, but you do need to upgrade if you need more than just basic features.

--Ken


----------

